# Fog Thanks



## jediknight2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks to this board and a few other resources used for research...as long as it isn't windy the effect will be AWESOME in my show on Saturday... Ended up using a 34 gallon trashcan with 16 foot of aluminum dryer tube. I then attached a 10 foot section of plastic corrugated drain line and it works PERFECT!

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B71_WLJUoWJKYVdLQS13QVRQeGc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## jediknight2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Also, the video sucks...you can only see about a 1/3 of what was fogged! The holes in the corrugated line really helped keep it low and slow crawling!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Indeed the video looks like it was shot with a toaster. Anyway, the effect looks good. You might find placing an inline duct fan after the dryer tube and before the corrugated may help you get better flow out of the chiller. The fog is quite restricted after all of that. The nice thing about the tube is you can place it multiple ways so if the wind is being a hassle, just move it to the other side and let the wind help you. flexibility is good here. 

Good luck Saturday.


----------



## jediknight2 (Jul 29, 2013)

HEY..that toaster is a 600 dollar Galaxy 4S...LOL I was at work and to use some freeware to convert and so the vid SUX!


----------

